

3,000 marketing pros reveal the best conversion optimization tools - mrohrssen
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/19/optimizely-mixpanel-omniture-ga-3000-marketing-pros-reveal-the-best-conversion-optimization-tools/

======
TheRealSJR
Thanks for sharing this. If any HNers have any questions on the report at all,
I'll be more than happy to answer. The report this article talks about
definitely included some surprises...

